
NYTimes COVID-19 Dataset in Google BigQuery (unofficial) - ceocoder
https://console.cloud.google.com/bigquery?p=covid-19-data-nytimes&d=rawdata&page=dataset
======
ceocoder
Hey everyone, I used Github Actions + Google Cloud Build to load up NYTimes
COVID-19 dataset to BigQuery; I hope someone finds this useful.

[https://github.com/ceocoder/covid-19-data/blob/master/.githu...](https://github.com/ceocoder/covid-19-data/blob/master/.github/workflows/main.yml)

[https://github.com/ceocoder/covid-19-data/blob/master/cloudb...](https://github.com/ceocoder/covid-19-data/blob/master/cloudbuild.yaml)

